# ER Tech Jobs in San Diego



## FirstOnScene1055 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey guys, newbie here with a general question for all the EMS brethren out in the San Diego County area.  I currently live in Sacramento and am an EMT here, but plan to move to San Diego next year to finish school.  While down in San Diego I would like to keep a job in EMS, but am really interested in getting an ER Tech job just because it is in hospital setting.  Does anyone know if any of the hospitals use ER Tech's and if so what their pay scale is like?  Any insight is much appreciated! Thanks guys!


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 19, 2011)

FirstOnScene1055 said:


> Hey guys, newbie here with a general question for all the EMS brethren out in the San Diego County area.  I currently live in Sacramento and am an EMT here, but plan to move to San Diego next year to finish school.  While down in San Diego I would like to keep a job in EMS, but am really interested in getting an ER Tech job just because it is in hospital setting.  Does anyone know if any of the hospitals use ER Tech's and if so what their pay scale is like?  Any insight is much appreciated! Thanks guys!



You'll go through hell trying to get work as an EMT out here. ER tech jobs are very sought after posistions here. I recommend you stay in Nor-cal.


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Sep 19, 2011)

*Er tech*

There are a few hospitals in South O.C. that I know of hiring ER techs
pay is 12-16+ an hour I've heard.


----------



## surfinluke (Sep 19, 2011)

Which OC hospitals? There are like so many in south oc that is just a crapshoot.


----------



## surfer06 (Sep 29, 2011)

MIssion Hospital in Mission Viejo pays starting out at arounf13-14 per hour


----------

